# Gun case



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I have decided that maybe I'll build something I want to build for a change. I have an Austrian custom made Scheutzen rifle. Very fancy. I want to make a custom fitted case for it. Looking for suggestions on making the fitted compartments. I will use walnut for the main wood and something else for an accent wood. With my luck, someone will need something built and my wife will push me toward that. At any rate, eventually I will build the case and I would like imput and ideas from the forum.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you looking to display the rifle or not? I just posted a gun chest that I built last week that keeps them hidden in what looks like a blanket chest.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking to store in a hinged case (suitcase type but fancy) Gun breaks in half so I was thinking of a shorter, fitted case. It is the fitting that I am not quite sure of. I need to incorporate something to keep rust from appearing. I use camphor blocks in my handgun cases as well as all my tool boxes. Some sort of velvet lining would be nice. I have used flocking in jewelry boxes and don't want to use that here.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like you are looking for a "French Fit", where the gun or gun parts nestle in a close fitting case.
I've done a few French fit cases for pistols and knives. My method is to lay the object on a piece if white poster board and situate a very bright incandescent goose neck lamp (I use a 75 watt clear bulb) directly over the object in such a way that the shadow of the object is not elongated or distorted in any way. Then, outline the shadow. Cut the board with a craft knife and test fit. 
If it all fits with room for your lining material, that becomes the pattern for the "deck" in which the piece will lay. 
I use 1/2" Baltic birch for the deck and 3/4" to 1" thick open cell foam under the deck. Of course, you cover that foam with you lining. Often, I'll use 3/16" thick closed cell foam on the top of the deck, under the lining. 
From that point, it's just a matter of making the box and doing a bit of upholstery work.
Most often, my box lids are cut so that the underside of the lid just clears the object in the lower part of the box. Sometimes however, you might want to add foam to the underside of the lid and line it as well. In which case, the lid would have to be deeper so, the whole box would need to be larger in height.
Hope this helps.
Gene 



burkhome said:


> Looking to store in a hinged case (suitcase type but fancy) Gun breaks in half so I was thinking of a shorter, fitted case. It is the fitting that I am not quite sure of. I need to incorporate something to keep rust from appearing. I use camphor blocks in my handgun cases as well as all my tool boxes. Some sort of velvet lining would be nice. I have used flocking in jewelry boxes and don't want to use that here.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Sounds like you are looking for a "French Fit", where the gun or gun parts nestle in a close fitting case.
> I've done a few French fit cases for pistols and knives. My method is to lay the object on a piece if white poster board and situate a very bright incandescent goose neck lamp (I use a 75 watt clear bulb) directly over the object in such a way that the shadow of the object is not elongated or distorted in any way. Then, outline the shadow. Cut the board with a craft knife and test fit.
> If it all fits with room for your lining material, that becomes the pattern for the "deck" in which the piece will lay.
> I use 1/2" Baltic birch for the deck and 3/4" to 1" thick open cell foam under the deck. Of course, you cover that foam with you lining. Often, I'll use 3/16" thick closed cell foam on the top of the deck, under the lining.
> ...


 Sorry, I am having a bit of trouble picturing this. You wouldn't happen to have a picture of one of your cases would you?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not knowing what a Scheutzen rifle looked like, I went to google images and got this picture. If yours looks anything like this one I would not use walnut as the main wood. The color is too close to the color of the gun. I would use a wood that was nearly white like maple to make the gun show up more. In fact instead of putting the gun in a case I would be more incline to make something more like a plaque to hang on the wall.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is one that holds a "Baby Glock".
The lining is leather.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> Not knowing what a Scheutzen rifle looked like, I went to google images and got this picture. If yours looks anything like this one I would not use walnut as the main wood. The color is too close to the color of the gun. I would use a wood that was nearly white like maple to make the gun show up more. In fact instead of putting the gun in a case I would be more incline to make something more like a plaque to hang on the wall.


 Steve, that is the closest picture I have ever seen to the one I have. Mine is a little fancier on the forearm but really close. Where did you dig up that picture? What I really wanted to do is make a presentation case.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Here is one that holds a "Baby Glock".
> The lining is leather.
> 
> View attachment 49455


 Very nice! The problem that I see is that the cross section of the stock where the cheek piece and thumb rest are is nearly 4 inches. In order to lay solidly the bottom would have to be all different levels. I have thought about using some sort of spray foam insulation covered with something and wrapping the gun so I could make a mould of it. Worried about damaging the finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

burkhome said:


> Steve, that is the closest picture I have ever seen to the one I have. Mine is a little fancier on the forearm but really close. Where did you dig up that picture? What I really wanted to do is make a presentation case.


 The site where I found the picture is http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&num=10&hl=en&sa=G&site=imghp&tbm=isch&itbs=1
Such a short address but there it is. 

If it's a presentation case then I guess I would make it out of walnut but I believe where the gun is inserted I would still use a white or very light felt in around the gun. I think on the cover I would try to insert some marquetry if I could find a design which looked appropriate with the gun.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> The site where I found the picture is http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&num=10&hl=en&sa=G&site=imghp&tbm=isch&itbs=1
> Such a short address but there it is.
> 
> If it's a presentation case then I guess I would make it out of walnut but I believe where the gun is inserted I would still use a white or very light felt in around the gun. I think on the cover I would try to insert some marquetry if I could find a design which looked appropriate with the gun.


 Good idea...I'm a little short on the creative gene so I guess internet here I come.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

When I first read your post, leather came to mind immediately. After seeing the weapon (if it was me) that's what I would opt for. The weapon nestled in a leather lined hard case, what more could I ask for?


----------

